# worthwhile tt forum ttoc charity



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

oh come on you knew it would be me again loooool..........

ok so my new challenge is DR Barnados childrens homes, noooooooo not all of them at once dohhhhhhhh. what i would love to do is give some bucks and pizazzzzzzzz to one or two homes per year. am talking about maybe £100 to a home and that would pay for the whole xmas day i feel and maybe if one of us is willing a TT ride to a lucky child?

what i need is for either the TT forum or the TTOC to step up and say aiiiiii Gazz we will hold funds and do some leg work for this to happen. what do you need from us? cheers whoever, i need Dr Banardos contacted and homes that would like to partake in our charity event and photo shoot. yes photo shoot with the particular home and the lucky kids we tale out in our cars.........those who are willing. cmon guys gals we waste a £5 with no probs and dont even think about it.......now think about a child childrens lives we could make a lot happier at xmas time........ i know a lot of you dont like me and np's but please support this as it is for kids and a good charity.........me still wuvs you even if you dont like me xxx Gazz


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Think it is a good shout and a really good cause, but I don't think anyone will be let within a country mile of those kids without a CRB check? Just a thought.


----------

